# Turning off monitor/display



## mililani (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi folks,

I'm currently running PfSense (firewall/router BSD distro) on a small laptop (ASUS 2G surf).  The distro disables sleep/hibernate signals when the laptop display lid is closed (which is a good thing to me since I close the laptop and run it as a router); however, it does not turn off the display.  I would like to conserve more energy by disabling the display, but I don't know how to approach this.  Does anyone have any suggestions?  

Much thanks!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 13, 2011)

pfSense is a customized FreeBSD version, not a distro. Also note: Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / m0N0WALL / pfSense.


----------



## mililani (Jan 13, 2011)

Ah, is that right?  Ok, I've seen it incorrectly referred to as a distro many times before.  Thanks for clarification.  And, can I have this thread moved?

Thanks


----------



## mililani (Jan 13, 2011)

OOps, my bad.  I didn't realize it was on the pFSense forums.  Shucks.


----------

